# Voles & Ground Squirrels Destroying Lawn



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a mulberry tree in the back of my yard (yes I know that is problem number one) which will be cut down eventually but currently it's dropping berries like crazy.

This has led to a ridiculous attack from Voles and ground squirrels which are digging holes on my back hill and just creating ankle breakers everywhere. Luckily they have stayed near the tree and thus on my hill not in the main grass area of my yard.

I've been whittling down the families with giant mouse traps and probably have gotten 10 so far over a month but I'm looking for something else.

Never had issue like this before in 4 years but then the mulberry has never dropped the berries like it has this year…..I'm already going to level and fill the holes in the coming months but want to stop this.

I've seen some sprays online but nothing that would allow easy application for such a large area like I have (160'x25')…..any thoughts?


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Let me know if you find something that works well as a deterrent. Chipmunks I can manage since they're out in the daytime, it's the voles that are killing my lawn in the fall/winter. Have a meadow around me and can't really use poison since they're a food source for a lot of the animals I like seeing around. I was thinking of trying Mole-Go this fall to see if that helps, but reviews on various sites are quite mixed.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Grub control in the spring seems to help. I'll drop a poison worm in a tunnel if I see one-you could use a tunnel trap if you are adverse to poison.

Between the 2 methods, I see 1-2 tunnels a year now instead of 5-10. I tried castor oil but that seemed to do nothing.

Squirrels (or chipmunks) still dig for nuts/seeds, though. Not sure I can prevent that, even with the dog chasing them away 5 times a day.


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

I have 2 cats that I set loose in the yard. They're vole hunting machines. Plus it makes them feel like valued contributors to our household &#128512;


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

BB Gun

Or perhaps if the tunnels are connected you can flood or smoke them out...

I'm missing a chimney cover and recently had bats, I kept lighting a fire for a couple of nights and they eventually got the hint. I know these are different animals but aren't they instinctual like that?


----------



## YEM (Apr 9, 2021)

CDR said:


> I've seen some sprays online but nothing that would allow easy application for such a large area like I have (160'x25')…..any thoughts?


You can try MoleMax granules. A 10lb bag says it covers 5k square feet. You just have to spread it over a few days to force the voles off your property. And I've had some success with these granules vs voles, but it's been a few years.

I think I've had more success w the Tomcat mole repellent spray, but it's very thick and doesn't seem to mix w the hose end sprayer all that well.


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

I just got down of that molemax and will try it this weekend. They are relentless and since my 2-for day on Monday, I have not gotten anymore…I'm at 10 total but more running loose.

I had 3 traps out yesterday and today only 2 remain. I can not find the 3rd so who knows what dragged it away as I can not find it anywhere.

I agree it's the BB gun, I just Want to sit at the bathroom window and waste em as they chase one another playing grab *** in my yard taunting me lol


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Talpirid poison worms ended my mole issues. I had dozens. Flatten the mounds. The next day put a worm in the new mound(s). End of story.


----------

